# looking for an Alopekis, please help!



## Eugenel (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello everyone, for the last couple of days I've been searching everywhere for an Alopekis breeder, puppy, rescue, everything but I came up with nothing! 

Does anyone know any breeders? Maybe this dog sometimes goes by a different name, again if anyone knows please tell me!


Thanks very much
-Eugene


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have never heard of that breed.... Good luck!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

No, I'm sorry I don't know of any breeders, although they are quite interesting dogs.


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

Maybe if you contacted someone involved in the Greek community they would have heard of it or know if it goes by another name. Where are you located?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Interesting. Why are you looking for this particular dog? 

It looks like you are looking for a "rare" breed and possibly it doesn't exist at this time. Your right not much info on it. It was known by another name, but now they changed that and now there are two different breeds. 

Good luck in your quest.


----------



## All about Eva (Nov 22, 2008)

i would love to see a picture of this kind of dog. I have never heard of it. Good luck on your quest. The internet can be an amazing resource.


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 18, 2008)

All about Eva said:


> i would love to see a picture of this kind of dog. I have never heard of it. Good luck on your quest. The internet can be an amazing resource.


Quick search.

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/alopekis.htm


----------



## All about Eva (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the link GREAT DANE. From that link it sounds like a neat dog. Neat looking too.


----------



## Sharon R. (Jul 7, 2007)

Sounds like a nice dog. To the OP, why do you want this breed of dog? Have you ever met one? I would never choose a dog breed based on looks alone, you have to know that this dog is going to have the right energy level, temperament, and personality in general to get along in your household. I didn't do any more searching, but you might be able to find a breed club (though that probably doesn't exist in the US).

I did check the Rare Breed Dog Association and they're not even listed. Might be difficult to find. What is it about these dogs that you're interested in, and maybe we can help you find another breed that will work for you.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Given that the ONLY info is on Dogbreedinfo and similar sites, I'm sort of suspicious of the actual existance of this dog. I couldn't turn up a single breeder of them, and I'm starting to think that they're a marketing gimmick for a faux historical designer dog. No known genetic problems in a very rare breed with a tiny gene pool? Listed as being in the 'working group' yet not recognized by ANY kennel organization, including FCI? It reminds me of the "Toy Munchkin" thing- someone had a multi-generational cross-bred Pom mix that they were breeding with a few other similar breeds and they claimed that the "Toy Munchkin" was an ancient rare breed. 

If this *isn't* a scam, I suspect they're possibly sort of a Greek street dog akin to the Carolina Dog here in the US and that people actually working for recognition are going to be pretty few and far between and quite possibly non-existant outside of Greece. 

Frankly? I'd hit petfinder and find a mix you like th elooks of and that fits your needs as far as energy goes.


----------



## Eugenel (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, thank you everyone for your help!

Here are my replies to some posters:

to Dogstar: It is often listed as well in primitive group, I havent even seen it listed as a working group dog.

to Sharon and others: I am looking for this dog because I was just on a search for a small dog that can live in apartment and which if I travel on a plane could come with me in the cabin (as a carry-on, I couldnt take a bag on baggage :/).
And preferably not one that looks like a bundle of fur and doesnt move lol!

As for the reason that this dog isnt listed anywhere, two things:

This is Greece we're talking about, one of the most unorganized nations on the planet, it is quite possible that there might be a greek site for this dog in which case, anyone know any Greek friends who could help out lol?

I read on one of the big dog sites that this breed is in the process of forming a kennel.

I doubt it is a faux dog. There are many records of these dogs through history (on one site I read there is a famous sculpture of a boy and dog identical to this). Also it might be just your average Greek street dog by now because they come in all shapes and colors (they just have to be small). 

This dog is just great by the descriptions though, it can live anywhere, doesnt require lots of food, is highly intelligent and kind, hmm...

As for the other breeds I'm looking for I would like to post that on another thread possibly because I wouldn't like to steer this thread off topic 

Thanks,
-Eugene


EDIT: I translated breed into Greek and found some sites that discuss it and found this site which looks like a breeder but I'm not sure: http://www.koe.gr/indexmy.htm

Apparently this dog also goes by the name KOKONI.


----------



## Kookla (May 20, 2010)

This dog is indeed real as your research has indicated. I am Greek and my father grew up with a dog just like this. It is not really considered a "breed" in Greece since the majority of dogs in Greece are this Alopekis. Ultimately I have also been looking for one stateside and I don't believe you will be able to find on here. If you travel much you may consider going to Greece or contacting someone in Greece to assist with the purchase. I will be purchasing one over the next year and will probably rely on family over there to assist with the purchase and eventual transport of the dog to the states. Good Luck! According to my father they really do fit the personal description/ bio on them.


----------



## kippie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi,

I am from Denmark and i am the happy owner of a small greek dog., I am quite sure he is apolekis, possibly not pure bread but very close. 
He has a past as a street dog in Greece, but he was found and rescued by a animals rescue organisation and now he lives a happy live with me. 

He is a very kind and loving dog with a great personality. He is happy and playfull and he is very loyal and protective of his family. He loves other dogs and other animals in general. He is the perfect family dog and we couldn't have wished for a better dog. 

Attached is a picture of my beautiful dog


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Eugenel said:


> And preferably not one that looks like a bundle of fur and doesnt move lol!


Are you sure you did any research on small dog breeds at all? I have never met a small dog that does not move, and I have met WAY more small dogs with short coats than big dogs. It is very insulting to small dog owners, as well as dog lovers, to make gross negative generalizations about small breeds. Have you looked into JRTs? or Corgis? They have a similar look to the Alopekis and are DEFINITELY small dogs that *move*. 

Do a lot more research before coming to these conclusions. If you like the look of the Alopekis, why not go to your local shelter or check out some rescue groups and look for something similar? 

The likelihood of getting an Alopkeis outside of Greece is very very slim.


----------



## Evi (Apr 22, 2012)

In Cyprus there are Alopekis but mostly Kokoni. If they were there from ancient times that can explain their existence because everybody wonders how come there are all those little fluffy dogs with short legs, long and sturdy body. They don't know about Alopekis or Kokoni and call them terrier crosses.

Here are some kokonis from a shelter there.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Siri...7064177552.366197.311021472551&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Siri...7064177552.366197.311021472551&type=3&theater


----------

